# Monthly Expenses - Please Critique



## cager (May 19, 2018)

Hi forums members, new member here.

Please provide some comments regarding my budget below for Abu Dhabi. I apologize that I have cross posted (this is also in the Abu Dhabi forum), however the number of viewers in the Dubai forum is just so much higher (and I have yet to receive any responses in my Abu Dhabi post). I suspect that Abu Dhabi and Dubai costs are relatively the same. If mods need to, please remove my post in the Abu Dhabi forum. :flypig:

Your thoughts are much appreciated!

Single guy - used to downtown life in major metropolitan city in North America

* Rent: 9,000 (based upon PropertyFinder.Ae, Corniche area - Nations Tower, or WTC or Time Meera or Al Jowhara Tower, including parking)
* Utilities: 500 (assuming no chiller fees, includes 3% expat rental fee on ADDC bill [did I budget enough?])
* Internet & TV: 500 (based on Etisalat eLife 50MB sports package)
* Cellphone: 300 (based on Etisalat Postpaid 300min 12GB package)
* Car: 2,500 (based on Hertz lease of a 2018 Fortuner)
* Groceries: 700 (based on single guy who likes to cook)
* Entertainment: 1,100 (based on restaurants, eating out, movies etc.)
*** Total: 14,600

Is there anything I am missing? I am mostly concerned on my utilities, groceries and entertainment budget. I know the groceries and entertainment budget is subjective, but it'd still be great to hear what other member's thoughts are.

Thank you very much everyone!


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

cager said:


> Hi forums members, new member here.
> 
> Please provide some comments regarding my budget below for Abu Dhabi. I apologize that I have cross posted (this is also in the Abu Dhabi forum), however the number of viewers in the Dubai forum is just so much higher (and I have yet to receive any responses in my Abu Dhabi post). I suspect that Abu Dhabi and Dubai costs are relatively the same. If mods need to, please remove my post in the Abu Dhabi forum. :flypig:
> 
> ...


Hello

All seems right except the Entertainment. I go out a couple of times a month and am not a massive drinker. Even in the evening for maybe 5 hours i can spend 400. 
I am a big cook too and don't really do takeaways so i spend around 500 a week ( Carrefour for the big stuff/Choitrhams and Marks and Spencer for the English stuff and pork)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Choose something different than a Fortuner. My view is that its a POS and a very poor vehicle which is basic, and clunky. Have a look at a Kia - I had two of them for a while.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, the entertainment is the biggest area that might get blown past. I spend more than 1000 a night quite often for two of us. And I use the entertainer app that has saved me at least 3,000 already this year, brunches are a great bargain on that app.

By the way Ramadan is saving me a fortune, don't remember the last time to an ATM without going out for my usually weekend fun and not eating lunches at work. Somewhat self imposed as there are actually a lot of bars open pretty much as usual this year and with getting off at two I just eat at home.


----------



## cager (May 19, 2018)

XDoodle****** said:


> Yes, the entertainment is the biggest area that might get blown past. I spend more than 1000 a night quite often for two of us. And I use the entertainer app that has saved me at least 3,000 already this year, brunches are a great bargain on that app.
> 
> By the way Ramadan is saving me a fortune, don't remember the last time to an ATM without going out for my usually weekend fun and not eating lunches at work. Somewhat self imposed as there are actually a lot of bars open pretty much as usual this year and with getting off at two I just eat at home.



Thanks for this. In regards to the Entertainer app, I see this is more of a BOGO app. Since I will be here by myself and mostly eating alone, would this still be of value to me? 
My clubbing and bar hopping days are over (happily married), so I don't think I will be getting bottle service at clubs or anything.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

cager said:


> Thanks for this. In regards to the Entertainer app, I see this is more of a BOGO app. Since I will be here by myself and mostly eating alone, would this still be of value to me?
> My clubbing and bar hopping days are over (happily married), so I don't think I will be getting bottle service at clubs or anything.


If you won't be going out with friends it won't be of value. But for example I had two brunch coupons the other day and invited another couple who used one so we received 4 for 2. If you find a friend that likes to go out there is no reason you can't use the app and split the savings. If you get an HSBC account the app is free anyway.

Another example, I had a visitor a couple of weeks ago and we spent a good part of the Saturday at Barasti drinking buckets of beer and eating, the bill for three was 1700 from about 1pm-5pm. This really is one of those things that is "up to you", no one forces you to drink, I just find it fun. If you are a guy that chases happy hours (I do as well), has one or two drinks once a weekend then heads home your budget will be more than enough, if you want dinners out more often or tends to like to socialize you will spend more.


----------



## ThunderCat (Oct 28, 2015)

It seems you have done good research. everything looks fine assuming of course you meant 700 Dhs per *week *for food/groceries/supermarket.


----------



## cager (May 19, 2018)

ThunderCat said:


> It seems you have done good research. everything looks fine assuming of course you meant 700 Dhs per *week *for food/groceries/supermarket.


Haha, no I assumed 700 per month for groceries
But if we take your defintion of food/groceries/supermarket - and it includes eating out... then 700+1,100=1,800/4=450 Dhs per week

Looks like I have to bump it up a bit still!!!

* Groceries: 700 (based on single guy who likes to cook)
* Entertainment: 1,100 (based on restaurants, eating out, movies etc.)


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

cager said:


> Haha, no I assumed 700 per month for groceries
> But if we take your defintion of food/groceries/supermarket - and it includes eating out... then 700+1,100=1,800/4=450 Dhs per week
> 
> Looks like I have to bump it up a bit still!!!
> ...


I still think you need to bump the entertainment budget up a bit. If you only go out and eat once a week you may have the right amount but even if you have a pub lunch and one pint it is pushing to the AED200 mark. Cinema with snacks can set you pack AED10O) 
If you plan on eating at BK or Maccys then it is well within budget


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

You will be living in AD as a "single" with the wife (and family?) back in Canada?

As a single 40 year old man who enjoys cooking I spend on average 200 AED/week on groceries. Sometimes more, sometimes less. This covers 5 x breakfasts, 5 x lunches and 4 x dinners. The rest of the time I resort to takeaways or dine out. My meals are not complicated and I err on the vegetarian side (I rarely cook meat and I often have salads for dinner). You can easily survive on 200/week (800/month) for groceries but I'd be surprised if you could go less if you want a western diet. If you intend to eat meat regularly, expect to spend 250/week minimum. 

Social life is what the others said. A typical night is 2-3 drinks at happy hour and then go home to crash into bed by 10:00 latest as I'm always up by 5:30. Assume 100-120 for the drinks, then factor in cost of taxis/uber (another 40 minimum). And something modest to eat. You're up to 200 without thinking about it. Closer to 250 if you want a more substantial meal. Without alcohol you can eat comfortably for around 100-150 for 1 x mains + 1 x appetiser and 1 x water. Or around 50-70 for a mid-range lunch or breakfast without fancy fruit drinks. 

If you go out for a "night out" you can easily spend 1,000. If you have a brunch + post brunch drinks + a night out, you can be up to 1,500! But it's entirely up to you. Many people go out and just have a drink or two and that's all and they're happy (like me!). 

The one downside to trying to be frugal is that so much of the social life does revolve around going out for drinks and meals that to abstain completely to save money means you really won't develop a social life. 

As for a car, cheapest is to buy a used Honda or Toyota, drive it for two years, and resell for marginal (if any) depreciation.

By the way, no cleaning/maid services in your budget?


----------



## cager (May 19, 2018)

Just myself, young lad no kids. Wife is back home.

Interesting, so it seems that I really will have to bump up my grocery budget.

I do plan on being a little bit of a homebody. I think the majority of my interaction will be at the gym. I'm going to try to take this 1-2 year opportunity to detox and cleanse (I can't remember the last time I didn't have at least a drink a week...). Though it'll be interesting to see what my spending habits are once I settle in. 

I've tracked how much "eating out" is for the past week and a half and my dinners have been averaging around 70 AED per meal. However I've been going to some pretty dive locations w/o drinks.

I am a super social guy so I'll have to see when this happens :frusty: and I'll have to re-evaluate my budget... lol... but in the mean time I'm going to try to stick to the saving money mentality and perhaps spend more when the wife visits every 2 months!

In terms of the car, I did some calculations today and there is such a big premium to lease a new car for a year or two versus buying a used one. It really doesn't make sense at all!!! The wife says to take this opportunity to get a car that you want to drive because once I'm back home we're getting a car for the future kids etc. lol. So I will be looking at some other, cooler options, perhaps.




TallyHo said:


> You will be living in AD as a "single" with the wife (and family?) back in Canada?
> 
> As a single 40 year old man who enjoys cooking I spend on average 200 AED/week on groceries. Sometimes more, sometimes less. This covers 5 x breakfasts, 5 x lunches and 4 x dinners. The rest of the time I resort to takeaways or dine out. My meals are not complicated and I err on the vegetarian side (I rarely cook meat and I often have salads for dinner). You can easily survive on 200/week (800/month) for groceries but I'd be surprised if you could go less if you want a western diet. If you intend to eat meat regularly, expect to spend 250/week minimum.
> 
> ...


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

There is one thing almost for certain, however much you work it all out on a spreadsheet or on paper you will spend more than you thought


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

If the wife is coming every two months how much you budgeting to save for that? When my 25 year old daughter comes for a visit that is when the REAL money gets spent! You don't really feel like sitting at home and watching Netflix when you have visitors. That is when I do the expensive brunches (600-900 each), desert safari's, Burj Khalifa visits, dune bashing, etc. 

The Entertainer app would definitely help during these visits with proper planning.


----------

